

Ballots will be fixed to read 'Whitney' instead of 'Whitey' - blahedo
http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/10/ballots-will-be-fixed-to-read-whitney-instead-of-whitey.html

======
blahedo
They've buried the lede in this article. Check this out (third paragraph):

> _The mistake in the Green Party candidate's name appears on a review screen
> that allows voters to double-check their selections and not on the screen
> where the vote is registered. It also is not on paper ballots, Neal said._

This means not only that the voting machine data files are not autogenerated
from the same sources as create the paper ballots---which is disappointing but
not very surprising---but also that internally, the machines use _different
data_ for the "actual vote" screen and for the "confirmation" screen. This
fact is _very_ alarming when it comes to potential system hacks and other
voting system hijinx.

